# peeing



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Whilst walking the dog this morning I came accross a man with a large dog, the dog was standing on his hind legs whilst his front legs were up a wall and he was taking a pee, I said I have never seen a dog pee like that before how long has he been doing that?
and the man replied ever since a wall fell on him


----------

